# Short leg trousers



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Lots of options. Google search


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

in case OP is asking about short inseam outerwear. . . 

- Patagonia
- Arcteryx

both have short inseam sizes in some models.

or could also buy any pant and have it altered:

Gear Modifications - Rainy Pass Repair

don't think either of these options would be cheaper than burton though.


----------



## Jorgeluisborges (Jan 20, 2016)

Varza said:


> Lots of options. Google search


Wow, Google seems good. Not heard of it before, I'll check that out. Thanks for your super helpful answer... 

But yeah I mean outerwear trousers - "snowboard pants" as Americans call them.


----------



## Jorgeluisborges (Jan 20, 2016)

JoeyOranges said:


> in case OP is asking about short inseam outerwear. . .
> 
> - Patagonia
> - Arcteryx
> ...


Yep I do mean outerwear, and yeah I'm a 1-2week a year snowboarder so can't really justify those brands. Modification seems like a good idea. I'm going to edit my original question for more clarity.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm with you, the Burton Cargo Pant is the only reasonably priced pair of snowboard pants with a shorter inseam. I was looking a few years ago and did find a 1 or 2 brands that offered short inseam snowboard pants but for the life of me I cannot remember who they are. Maybe I'll try that new "google" thing that Varza suggested... I can't keep up with all this new technology...

Someone pointed out Patagonia, here's a pair with short, regular and long inseam options: http://www.patagonia.com/product/mens-snowshot-ski-snowboard-pants-short/30682.html

And if you're a Big Baller you can go with these Arc'teryx pants: https://www.rei.com/product/887539/arcteryx-beta-ar-pants-mens-short


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, ooops, sorry, my brain auto-corrected to "I'm looking for boot length baselayer pants" since that has been an obsession of mine as of late. 

Short outerwear is harder to find indeed. Arc'terix is supremely overpriced, OP said he thinks Burton is pricey, so... hmm. I like my Burton pants and they seem to hold up well (wore them all last season and now this season). So for the price and how long it lasts, I would say Burton isn't a bad deal. I'm of the mentality that "if I pay this much for it, it better last longer than I do!".


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*i could lose some weight but I wouldnt look this good*

you just have to wear your shit long, if u're walking without your boots on and dont want to fray your cuffs, you gotta roll em up.

or lose some weight.

i'm in that boat, no way in hell i'm fitting M pants at 5'6", i'd have to weigh like 130lbs. Even if I was in top shape I'd need Larges that are too damn long. I've found over my lifetime that Large has become taller and skinnier, particularly with tops. Large t shirts are cut so dumb anymore.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When I read "short leg trousers", I imagine this guy talking about shorts


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> When I read "short leg trousers", I imagine this guy talking about shorts


i thought of my sexy frayed jorts


----------

